
Joe Armstrong: The Forgotten Ideas in Computer Science [video] - aloukissas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I_jE0l7sYQ
======
aloukissas
Slides here:
[https://codesync.global/uploads/media/default/0001/01/de7dfa...](https://codesync.global/uploads/media/default/0001/01/de7dfa6889612b31caf9ffa5b3377ee57be54cfd.pdf)

